
The top five reasons why Windows Vista failed - nickb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=10303
======
jwilliams
Another problem - change for change's sake.

They wanted to push a new product, so they changed stuff that was perfectly
fine. A lot of this ended up being cruft and eyecandy that was just
unnecessary and annoying.

Microsoft is laden with this problem now - Windows and Office are technically
very stable. How they break away from this will be difficult/painful.

